# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Método de Balling

## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Apesar de haver já muita informação acerca deste método, gostaria que me elucidassem acerca de algumas duvidas existentes, de forma a compreender melhor a aplicação do mesmo.

Aqui vão elas :

Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?
Continua-se a usar a água de reposição, pois ao se estar a dosear soluções a saliniidade irá-se alterar frequentemente?
A água usada para a mistura das soluções de CA, Mg e KH será  água de osmose?
Qual a melhor calculadora para se achar as dosagens/necessidades que o nosso sistema necessita?
Qual o 1º valor a acertar no aquário?
Quais os melhores produtos tendo em conta qualidade/Preço?


Grato pela atenção dispensada,

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Apesar de haver já muita informação acerca deste método, gostaria que me elucidassem acerca de algumas duvidas existentes, de forma a compreender melhor a aplicação do mesmo.
> 
> Aqui vão elas :
> 
> Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?
> Continua-se a usar a água de reposição, pois ao se estar a dosear soluções a saliniidade irá-se alterar frequentemente?
> A água usada para a mistura das soluções de CA, Mg e KH será  água de osmose?
> ...


Olá Paulo

O uso do balling light, se usado nas proporções e dosagens correctas, dispensa o uso do reactor de kalk enquanto fornecedor de cálcio. Há quem continue a usar para não dosear tanto ou simplesmente para manter o pH alto. Eu deixei de usar quer o de kalk quer o de cálcio.

Sim usa-se água de reposição na mesma. Eu não noto nenhum aumento da salinidade embora já tenha lido que aumenta. pessoalmente não noto nada...

Água de osmose, sempre... Sempre...

Calculadora? Olhómetro...  :SbSourire2:  Começas por dosear pouco e vais medindo os parâmetros *frequentemente* para poderes ajustar as doses.

O valor mais sujeito a rápidas alterações e com efeitos mais imediatos é o kh, mas todos os valores devem ser acertados de ínicio para não provocar desiquilibrios nem precipitações.

Eu apenas uso os da Fauna Marin (exceptuando o bicarbonato de sódio que compro na farmácia). Mas julgo não haver grandes diferenças entre as marcas porque como são produtos quimicos, a sua respectiva formula é sempre a mesma. Julgo que o grau de pureza aqui é importante, mas disso já não percebo muito.. Ou nada... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Lopes

Olá Paulo,




> Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?


Sim, no que diz respeito a adição de calcio podes parar de adicionar kalk. 




> Continua-se a usar a água de reposição, pois ao se estar a dosear soluções a saliniidade irá-se alterar frequentemente?


Sim, continuas com a agua de reposição. É importante fazeres TPA's semanais ou quinzenais para resolver alguma flutuação que possas ter em termos de salinidade. 




> A água usada para a mistura das soluções de CA, Mg e KH será água de osmose?


 Sim




> Qual a melhor calculadora para se achar as dosagens/necessidades que o nosso sistema necessita?


 Como uso os sais da Fauna Marin, normalmente uso a calculadora que eles tem no site ou as instruções que disponibilizam no manual do balling light.




> Qual o 1º valor a acertar no aquário?


Na minha opinião, depende. Se tiveres desequilíbrios muito grandes entre os valores eu diria que o ideal seria começar com o Mg (que normalmente o pessoal tem valores muito baixos) que tem um papel importante no equilíbrio dos outros dois e e seguir, podes aos poucos ir aumentando o CA e o KH.
Senão pode ser tudo ao mesmo tempo, mas sempre com incrementos muito pequenos.




> Quais os melhores produtos tendo em conta qualidade/Preço?


Eu uso os da Fauna Marin que me parecem bastante bons. No entanto existem sais mais baratos, mas não sei se em termos de qualidade se são a mesma coisa. 

Espero que tenhas ficado mais elucidado :SbOk3: 

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Paulo,






> Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?


Sim, dispensa o uso de kalk. 




> Continua-se a usar a água de reposição, pois ao se estar a dosear soluções a saliniidade irá-se alterar frequentemente?


Sim, continua a usar-se água de reposição. No meu caso (750L de aquário), eu colocava ~200 + 60 + 25 ml de soluções, portanto os restantes 4 ou 5L tinham de vir da água de reposição. 

Apesar de algumas pessoas dizerem que a salinidade se pode alterar, eu sinceramente nunca verifiquei isso. Um estudo do Randy Holmes Farley, que partilhei no outro dia num tópico, mostra que ao fim de um ano a adicionar estas soluções, as concentrações de Cloreto de Sódio (sal), praticamente não se alteram.




> A água usada para a mistura das soluções de CA, Mg e KH será água de osmose?


Sim, sempre.




> Qual a melhor calculadora para se achar as dosagens/necessidades que o nosso sistema necessita?


A melhor calculadora és tu. Não há uma "dosagem" geral, porque cada aquário é um aquário, tem mais ou menos corais, tem mais ou menos consumos. 

As calculadoras só servem para corrigir deficiências. Eu costumo usar a da Fauna Marin. 

Eu recomendo usar a calculadora para inicialmente corrigir os valores de cada solução. Depois de estar tudo acertado, tens de achar a "dosagem" do teu sistema. Posso tentar dar uma estimativa:

*KH (Bicarbonato de sódio)*

*Aquário recente, poucos corais	*
4ml / 100L de aquário.

*Aquário misto, LPS e SPS*

10-15 ml / 100L

*Aquário maioritariamente composto por SPS*  

20-40 mL/ 100L 


Para calcular a quantidade *Cálcio*, é mais ou menos *1/4 ou 1/3* da dose de KH.
*Magnésio* ainda é preciso menos, *1/2 ou 1/3* da dose de Ca.

Portanto para um aquário de 100L carregado de SPS eu recomendava:

KH - 30ml/dia; Ca- 10ml/dia, Mg - 3-5ml/dia





> Qual o 1º valor a acertar no aquário?


Eu não concordo que haja um primeiro valor. É o Cálcio e a Alcalinidade, é impossível dissociar estes dois.

Habitualmente eu fazia "as minhas" contas de dosagem pela alcalinidade, apenas porque é mais sensível. O Cálcio para subir ou descer 20ppm, estamos a falar duma quantidade enorme. A Alcalinidade para passar de 7 para 8, em comparação com o cálcio é preciso muito menos, é mais "sensível".




> Quais os melhores produtos tendo em conta qualidade/Preço


Para mim são os da Fauna Marin.


Espero não ter sido muito confuso. Estás a pensar mudar de reactor para Balling? Se tiveres mais dúvidas diz, no que souber ajudar eu respondo.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Obrigado a Todos Pelos Comentários e ajuda.

O meu aquário tem cerca de 380 litros brutos, o que aconselham em termos de jerricans, os de 5 litros?

Os meus valores andam a volta de 390 cálcio, 1100 Magnesio e kh de 12.
Podem achar esquisito o valor do KH, mas sempre foi assim, nunca o consegui baixar.


Para adquirir os produtos, será melhor fazer compra de 1 kg, ou de 5 kgs?



Obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Pedro Costa

Ricardo Não percebo o que queres dizer com:

No meu caso (750L de aquário), eu colocava ~200 + 60 + 25 ml de soluções, portanto os restantes 4 ou 5L tinham de vir da água de reposição.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Apesar de haver já muita informação acerca deste método, gostaria que me elucidassem acerca de algumas duvidas existentes, de forma a compreender melhor a aplicação do mesmo.
> 
> Aqui vão elas :
> 
> Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?
> Continua-se a usar a água de reposição, pois ao se estar a dosear soluções a saliniidade irá-se alterar frequentemente?
> A água usada para a mistura das soluções de CA, Mg e KH será  água de osmose?
> ...


Boas Paulo, 

bem com a minha experiencia de 4 meses posso dizer que:

-dispensa o metodo kalk
-continuas a usar agua de reposição claro mas mais pela evaporação...não notei grandes diferenças a nivel de salinidade.
-usa agua de osmose
-depende mas se usares os produtos da Fauna Marin, entao tens a calculadora da marca e é excelente!!
-os valores depende daqueles que tens no inicio a ideia é acertares os que tens em baixo/alto com a calculadora e depois tentas acertar um valor diario para não haver alterações.
-Uso Fauna Marin e estou satisfeito, mas tens outras marcas ou os pós em farmacias e vindo do estrageiro.

Espero ter ajudado, abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pedro Costa,

O quis dizer foi que colocava 200ml de bicarbonato de sódio, 60ml de cloreto de cálcio e 25ml de cloreto de magnésio. O resto da frase é para responder à pergunta - continua a usar-se água de reposição? - O que queria dizer é que os restantes 4 ou 5L de água que evapora tinha que usar água de reposição. 




> O meu aquário tem cerca de 380 litros brutos, o que aconselham em termos de jerricans, os de 5 litros?
> 
> Os meus valores andam a volta de 390 cálcio, 1100 Magnesio e kh de 12.
> Podem achar esquisito o valor do KH, mas sempre foi assim, nunca o consegui baixar.
> 
> 
> Para adquirir os produtos, será melhor fazer compra de 1 kg, ou de 5 kgs?


Sim, recipientes de 5 ou 10L. Se calhar o de bicarbonato de sódio faria com 10L, porque é o que se gasta mais, mas tudo depende de ti. 

Esses valores estão muito bons claro, eu só teria cuidado ao mudar para o Balling com o valor de KH, pode baixar muito rapidamente. 

Eu acho que os produtos são de 1kg ou 4kg. No teu caso compraria de 4Kg, é capaz de compensar, compara os preços. Estas coisas acabam sempre por se gastar, é como sal. Da última vez que comprei "pós" para o Balling, comprei 10kg de cada.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Espero não ter sido muito confuso. Estás a pensar mudar de reactor para Balling? Se tiveres mais dúvidas diz, no que souber ajudar eu respondo.



Olá Ricardo

Estou a pensar nessa hipotese, por alguns factores, que se prendem com o aumento elevado de preço que o Co2 foi sujeito, aqui na minha zona e pelo facto de andar constantemente a tentar afinar o reactor(fartei me).
Referiste que os valores estão bons, mas efectivamente tenho de andar sempre a por magnesio em po, dentro escumador e por vezes esqueço me e la se vao os valores por ai abaixo.
E pensei que ao mudar e depois de acertados os valores, tudo seria mais automatico, necessitando so de fazer os mediçoes obrigatorias mais regulares , que é coisa que nao faço e teria de fazer.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu uso a calculadora da Fauna Marin:

Fauna Marin Calcu - Downloads - Reef-Support

Nunca usei Fauna Marin, usei Timo Matuta e agora uso os da Alemanha.

Não notei diferença, continuo com as mesmas doses diárias, em com os elementos traço da Fauna Marin.

Em relação a calculadora agora já nem uso, com o tempo ficamos a conhecer as doses que o aqua necessita e já sabe-se ajustar manualmente.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo! :Olá: 

Já foi praticamente tudo dito, mas como utilizador do método de Balling a 2 anos, deixo também a minha resposta/opinião. :SbOk3: 




> Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?


Mas ainda usas Kalk? :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  Sim dispensa. :SbOk2: 




> Continua-se a usar a água de reposição, pois ao se estar a dosear soluções a saliniidade irá-se alterar frequentemente?


Sim continuas a usar água de reposição. Não há qualquer alteração a esse nível a não ser que acabas por repor menos uns ml por dia.
Quanto a salinidade não altera com frequência, mas tende a subir a longo termo. Recomenda-se TPA's frequentes como sempre e não terás problemas a esse nível.




> A água usada para a mistura das soluções de CA, Mg e KH será  água de osmose?


Se usares de osmose melhor. É o mais recomendado para uma melhor dissolução dos sais, e porque até acaba por ser uma menor fonte de PO4 :Coradoeolhos: 




> Qual a melhor calculadora para se achar as dosagens/necessidades que o nosso sistema necessita?


Para mim a melhor calculadora é a minha cabeça. Faço os teste semanalmente e ajusto se necessário.




> Qual o 1º valor a acertar no aquário?


No inicio e no teu caso que já tens um aqua montado com consumo, o melhor é começar pelo kh, com atenção diária até estar estável. As variações de kh são muito perigosas.
Depois é ajustar o Mg e em seguida o Ca.
Na realidade o ajuste é feito quase nos 3 ao mesmo tempo, mas a atenção convêm ser por esta ordem.




> Quais os melhores produtos tendo em conta qualidade/Preço?


Fauna Marin que é o que vendo. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  
Tou a brincar. Quando comprei a 1ª vez foi no Ebay, depois comecei a usar os da Fauna Marin. Compro os baldes de 4kg, porque sai mais barato p/kg e porque no caso de Ca e Mg uso mesmo um balde destes de uma só vez. Uso jerricans de 10L
Mas para ser sincero na óptica de cliente final não sei qual a melhor opção em termos de preço/qualidade.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Paulo :Olá: 

Acho que já esta tudo explicado,na minha opinião compra Fauna Marin porque sao mais puros e de qualidade reconhecida.
E nao é por eu vender (porque se vendo é porque acreditei na qualidade da marca) mas sim porque ja usei outros(Matuta,salzprinz) e gosto mais deste, tenho melhores resultados.
De qualquer modo tens muitas lojas a vender e algumas alternativas em produtos.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Boas

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pela ajuda, no entanto preciso de outra ajuda, que passa por escolher os jerricans de 10 litros.
Poderão por fotos dos que usam, para eu ter uma ideia.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu uso estes de 5lt, chega perfeitamente e são baratissimos.

Cumps.

Continente Online - &#193;gua Destilada - Continente &SubCategoryName=&PageIndex=1

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, para um principiante nisto como eu aqui vao as minhas ideias:

1º Eu acho que nao se deve retirar o reactor de kalk pois ajuda te a reduzir as flutuações de PH, segundo o que li algures todas as flutuações de PH fazem os animais sofrerem inclusivé os peixes, portanto no meu caso eu mantenho o reactor de kalk com reposição de agua de osmose durante o periodo nocturno do aquário. Alem disto entendo que o kalk vai subir os carbonatos o que implica uma solução menor de Bicarbonato de Sódio.

2º Sim água de reposição pois o que adicionas de baling nao chega para a evapuração, como estas a adicionar sais é natural que a salinidade suba um pouco, deves controlar e fazer mudas de água pelo menos 3 em 3 semanas e afinar os valores.

3º Sim água de osmose, eu faço agua de osmose morna, 25º a 30º pois estes sais diluem melhor, que é o que tu queres, normalmente aqueço a agua de osmose a temperatura do aquario e depois dissolvo o melhor que posso, se nao fizeres isto as soluções ficam tipo petrificadas, nomeadamente a solução de Bicarbonato de Sódio...

4º Aparentemente todas as calculadoras te dao os mesmos valores, mas pensa desta maneira:

Antes de começares o balling deves acertar os valores, ( tenho visto por este forum pessoas que demoram muito tempo pois tentam acertar todos os valores ao mesmo tempo).

Sugestao - Vais a calculadora e calculas o ke precisas para subir magnesio e passas o magnesio de 1100 para 1300 usa testes correctos. sobe 100 ppm por dia nao mais, se tiveres ligeiras flutuações de ph nao te assustes.

Quando tiveres o Magnésio certo, passas ao calcio, vais a calculadora e fazes as contas para pores o calcio a 420... ao fim de dois dias tens Cálcio e Magnésio certos, ao fazeres testes vais ver que tens os valores todos bons se for preciso das um retoque no kh no fim.

Atenção a ordem é magnesio em primeiro, pois o bicarbonato de sodio vai tamponar e nao consegues subir os valores.

No fim de teres os valores certos sim começas a dosear o balling, aqui a meu ver deves dosear 30ml de cada uma das soluções e se os valores começarem a ir abaixo vais subindo 40ml..50ml... etc.

Tenho visto aqui pelo forum pessoas que doseiam tipo 30ml mg 90 ml calcio e 200 ml de bicarbonato sodio daquilo que li isto é errado... (por acaso gostava que alguem entendido em quimica fizesse aqui no forum uma reflexao sobre estes valores). Acho que os valores de Calcio e Bicarbonato a entrar no sistema devem ser iguais o de Magnésio pode ser um pouco mais baixo exemplo: 40 mg 60 ca e 60 kh.

5º Eu utilizo produtos da farmacia, Cloreto de Cálcio, Cloreto de Magnesio e Bicarbonato de Sódio. na seguinte proporçao 75g Bicarbonato Sódio por litro de agua, 75g Cloreto de Cálcio por litro de água, 100gr de Cloreto de Magnésio por litro de agua. Complemento isto com metais da Fauna Marin.

Por fim aconselho-te uma leitura atenta sobre os artigos do Randi Holmes que se encontram no Advanced Aquarist sobre este tema.

Fica bem.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo!
> 
> Já foi praticamente tudo dito, mas como utilizador do método de Balling a 2 anos, deixo também a minha resposta/opinião.
> 
> Mas ainda usas Kalk? Sim dispensa.
> 
> .





> Olá!
> 
> Paulo, para um principiante nisto como eu aqui vao as minhas ideias:
> 
> 1º Eu acho que nao se deve retirar o reactor de kalk pois ajuda te a reduzir as flutuações de PH, segundo o que li algures todas as flutuações de PH fazem os animais sofrerem inclusivé os peixes, portanto no meu caso eu mantenho o reactor de kalk com reposição de agua de osmose durante o periodo nocturno do aquário. Alem disto entendo que o kalk vai subir os carbonatos o que implica uma solução menor de Bicarbonato de Sódio.
> 
> No fim de teres os valores certos sim começas a dosear o balling, aqui a meu ver deves dosear 30ml de cada uma das soluções e se os valores começarem a ir abaixo vais subindo 40ml..50ml... etc.
> 
> Tenho visto aqui pelo forum pessoas que doseiam tipo 30ml mg 90 ml calcio e 200 ml de bicarbonato sodio daquilo que li isto é errado... (por acaso gostava que alguem entendido em quimica fizesse aqui no forum uma reflexao sobre estes valores). Acho que os valores de Calcio e Bicarbonato a entrar no sistema devem ser iguais o de Magnésio pode ser um pouco mais baixo exemplo: 40 mg 60 ca e 60 kh.
> ...


Olá a Todos

São estas divergências que tornam este hobbie saudável, pois como já reparamos, cada um tem a sua ideia, a sua forma de pensar e agir, pois vai de encontro a que cada aquário é um aquário.
Mas por outro lado, torna as coisas um pouco mais confusas, para quem se quer iniciar ou pensa nisso :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: .

O Uso do reactor de Kalk, permite-nos manter um ph mais estável, mas se o desligarmos as oscilações de ph serão maiores?

Se continuarmos a manter o Kalk as variações de KH serão menores?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá a Todos
> 
> São estas divergências que tornam este hobbie saudável, pois como já reparamos, cada um tem a sua ideia, a sua forma de pensar e agir, pois vai de encontro a que cada aquário é um aquário.
> Mas por outro lado, torna as coisas um pouco mais confusas, para quem se quer iniciar ou pensa nisso.
> 
> O Uso do reactor de Kalk, permite-nos manter um ph mais estável, mas se o desligarmos as oscilações de ph serão maiores?
> 
> Se continuarmos a manter o Kalk as variações de KH serão menores?


Actualmente tenho uma variação de pH de 8 para 8.2 com um KH de 8 dkh. Se o KH for de 7 a variação tende a ser maior, tipo 7.9 - 8.2/8.3.

O uso de Kalk provoca precipitações que eu prefiro evitar! Eu ficava com uma camada calcária amarelada nas zonas que sobreaquecem como aquecedores e bombas. E depois o PO4 que precipita mas que fica maioritariamente no aquário como na areia e na rocha. Isto faz com que a médio/longo prazo possamos vir a ter problemas.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas Heitor,

Concordo com tudo o que disseste, excepto isto:




> Tenho visto aqui pelo forum pessoas que doseiam tipo 30ml mg 90 ml calcio e 200 ml de bicarbonato sodio daquilo que li isto é errado... (por acaso gostava que alguem entendido em quimica fizesse aqui no forum uma reflexao sobre estes valores). Acho que os valores de Calcio e Bicarbonato a entrar no sistema devem ser iguais o de Magnésio pode ser um pouco mais baixo exemplo: 40 mg 60 ca e 60 kh.


O que tu dizes é verdade para o método de Balling original, mas como a maior parte das pessoas usa o Balling light tens de colocar mesmo mais liquido de bicarbonato do que Ca ou Mg. No fundo estás a colocar a mesma quantidade, as concentrações de cada solução é que são diferentes, ora repara:

2kg de Cloreto de Cálcio por cada 4L
2Kg de Cloreto de Magnésio por cada 4L
*500g* de Bicarbonato de sodio por cada 4L.

Obviamente tens de dosear 4x (em ml) mais bicarbonato para obteres a mesma proporção.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Voltando à questão do Kalk...




> Usando-se o método de Bailling, dispensa o uso do reactor de Kalk?


Eu apenas respondi à questão directa que o Paulo colocou. 
Já fui um grande adepto de Kalk, fui também um dos que mais criticou o uso de kalk (especialmente pelos motivos que o Ricardo Santos referiu). Hoje em dia, estou mais como o tolo no meio da ponte. Acho que sim, tem alguns benefícios, tem também algumas desvantagens. Kalk + Balling... porque não? Especialmente para iniciantes e novos aquários. Mais tarde ao fim do ano, se calhar utilizava apenas balling. 

Mas na aquariofilia, o que hoje é verdade ... amanhã é mentira. Cada vez acho que percebo menos  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá

Qual a razão para que a quantidade de bicabornato de sódio, seja só de 500 g em detrimento de 2kgs para os outros componentes.
Poque se aumentasse a concentração, nao haveria necessidade de dosear em maior quantidade o kh, como tenho verificado pelos depoimentos dos membros.
espero que não esteja a dizer uma barbaridade das grandes, mas de quimica e baillings nao pesco nada.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, penso que nao consegues dissolver mais do que 125 g de bicarbonato por litro, tambem ja li isto algures, apartir dessa quantidade... nao dissolve e portanto é ineficaz, mas aguarda por opiniões de entendidos.

Fica bem.

Ricardo, sim percebo este principio do método de baling, mas tenho dúvidas que seja o melhor em termos de funcionamento para um aquário, na prática entendo que devam entrar as mesmas quantidades dentro do aquário tanto de CA com Bicarbonatos.

No essencial nao vejo que existam grandes diferenças, são métodos e estratégias que cada um de nós coloca ao dispôr do seu aquário.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Paulo,

O que o Heitor diz está correcto, não se consegue dissolver mais que 600g bicarbonato de sódio em 4-5L de agua de osmose.




> Ricardo, sim percebo este principio do método de baling, mas tenho dúvidas que seja o melhor em termos de funcionamento para um aquário, na prática entendo que devam entrar as mesmas quantidades dentro do aquário tanto de CA com Bicarbonatos.


Concordo contigo Heitor. Na teoria acho que sim, devíamos sempre adicionar sempre a mesma quantidade de Ca como de Bicarbonatos (em g/L claro e não mL).
O problema é a longo prazo, tenho verificado que alguns aquários consomem mais cálcio e outros consomem mais KH. Acho que tem muito a ver com o tipo de corais, pH e concentrações de CO2 dissolvido na água.

Inicialmente recomendaria a toda a gente utilizar as concentrações descritas no método de Balling original e só mais tarde quando o aquário estivesse mais estabilizado (= quando paramos de comprar corais) é que mudaria para o Balling Light.
Não porque considero melhor o Balling original vs. Balling Light. Acho é que numa fase inicial ou alguém que se está a iniciar neste método, consegue controlar melhor os parâmetros e tem menos probabilidade de induzir desequilíbrios na relação Ca/KH.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá!
> 
> 5º Eu utilizo produtos da farmacia, Cloreto de Cálcio, Cloreto de Magnesio e Bicarbonato de Sódio. na seguinte proporçao 75g Bicarbonato Sódio por litro de agua, 75g Cloreto de Cálcio por litro de água, 100gr de Cloreto de Magnésio por litro de agua. Complemento isto com metais da Fauna Marin.
> 
> Fica bem.





> No fundo estás a colocar a mesma quantidade, as concentrações de cada solução é que são diferentes, ora repara:
> 
> 2kg de Cloreto de Cálcio por cada 4L
> 2Kg de Cloreto de Magnésio por cada 4L
> *500g* de Bicarbonato de sodio por cada 4L.
> 
> Obviamente tens de dosear 4x (em ml) mais bicarbonato para obteres a mesma proporção.


É isto que me confunde, uns usam 75 grs por litro, outros 2kg por cada 4 litros, afinal cada vez mais, me sinto baralhado.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> É isto que me confunde, uns usam 75 grs por litro, outros 2kg por cada 4 litros, afinal cada vez mais, me sinto baralhado.


Olá Paulo :Olá: 

Isso é só uma questão de concentração. As medidas de 500g de Bicarbonato de cálcio e de 2kg de Cloreto de cálcio e de Magnésio em 4l (que são referentes ao Balling Light) é pelo que dizem a dissolução máxima por litro.

----------


## joaoTomas

> É isto que me confunde, uns usam 75 grs por litro, outros 2kg por cada 4 litros, afinal cada vez mais, me sinto baralhado.


Depende da concentração! os da fauna marin usa-se os 2Kg por 4L porque são eles que dizem para o fazer, em relação aos produtos de farmácia não sei como chegam à conclusão da quantidade por litro.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Isso é só uma questão de concentração. As medidas de 500g de Bicarbonato de cálcio e de 2kg de Cloreto de cálcio e de Magnésio em 4l (que são referentes ao Balling Light) é pelo que dizem a dissolução máxima por litro.


Olá ricardo

Ok obrigado pela explicação, ajuda me mais numa coisa, apesar de ja ter sido elucidado sobre tal e nao duvidar de quem mo disse, qual a diferença entre os Ultra trace e Ultra power trace, sao os dois utilizados no metodo de bailing??


abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá ricardo
> 
> Ok obrigado pela explicação, ajuda me mais numa coisa, apesar de ja ter sido elucidado sobre tal e nao duvidar de quem mo disse, qual a diferença entre os Ultra trace e Ultra power trace, sao os dois utilizados no metodo de bailing??
> 
> 
> abraço


Olá Paulo,

Epá perguntas bem! :yb624:  Os que tenho usado (pouco, nem sempre meto nas soluções) são os Ultra Trace que comprei a 2anos atrás. Pelo que parece agora há os Ultra Power Trace. Qual a difernça entre os antigos e os novos? sinceramente não sei :HaEbouriffe:  mas o Paulo Bravo é capaz de saber. :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Eu penso que o que diz no manual da Fauna Marin é para diluir em 4l de água mas depois completar até perfazer os 5l por depósito, tanto no Mg, Cloreto de Cálcio e no Bicarbonato de Sódio, ou será que compreendi mal?
Um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Eu penso que o que diz no manual da Fauna Marin é para diluir em 4l de água mas depois completar até perfazer os 5l por depósito, tanto no Mg, Cloreto de Cálcio e no Bicarbonato de Sódio, ou será que compreendi mal?
> Um abraço


É isso mesmo Pedro.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Eu penso que o que diz no manual da Fauna Marin é para diluir em 4l de água mas depois completar até perfazer os 5l por depósito, tanto no Mg, Cloreto de Cálcio e no Bicarbonato de Sódio, ou será que compreendi mal?
> Um abraço


Olá Pedro :Olá: 

É isso mesmo que faço também.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aquário recente, poucos corais	*
> 4ml / 100L de aquário.
> 
> ...


Olá Ricardo

Para um aqua de 380 litros (aqua+sump), que doses aconselhavas no inicio, claro que depois se ía aumentando ou reduzindo conforme os testes.
Quanto tempo depois de se iniciar as dosagens se devem fazer os primeiros testes para se ver como andam os valores?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Paulo,

Eu estimo um consumo de KH de 120-160ml/dia, Ca de 40-60ml/dia e Mg- 15-30ml/dia.

Isto partindo do princípio que estás a pensar utilizar o metódo Balling Light da Fauna Marin.

Ainda esta semana estivemos a falar dos vários "métodos" de Balling, em casa do César Soares. Anda muita gente com graves desequilíbrios no aquário e eu acho que ainda não perceberam bem a "função" da calculadora da Fauna Marin.

Começo a achar, se não seria melhor, para quem se está a iniciar no Balling, fazer a "receita" do Balling original, com os componentes balanceados e só posteriormente quando dominasse e percebesse os consumos do aquário é que passava para a receita (mais cómoda) do Balling Light. 

Digo isto porque por exemplo, no meu caso, estive 2 anos e tal a fazer Balling e tive consumos de Magnésio muito baixos. Para mim, isto significa que tinha os valores de Ca e KH balanceados. Na minha opinião, consumos elevados de Magnésio significa desequilíbrios na relação KH/Ca. O Magnésio não é tão consumido pelos corais / alga coralina ou outros elementos calcificantes, como é o KH e o Ca.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Digo isto porque por exemplo, no meu caso, estive 2 anos e tal a fazer Balling e tive consumos de Magnésio muito baixos. Para mim, isto significa que tinha os valores de Ca e KH balanceados. Na minha opinião, consumos elevados de Magnésio significa desequilíbrios na relação KH/Ca. O Magnésio não é tão consumido pelos corais / alga coralina ou outros elementos calcificantes, como é o KH e o Ca.


Olá Ricardo,

Eu por acaso nos meus aquários que usei balling também tinha poucos consumos de MG, no entanto no aquario do Quim há um grande consumo de MG, explica-me esse desequilibro entre o KH/CA para ver conseguimos chegar algum lado, todos os vivos apresentam muita "saúde" que que achas que possa ser e que consequências poderá ter?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Anthony,

Excelente pergunta, mas não faço a mínima ideia.  :SbSourire: 

Tanto quanto sei, não há nenhum dado/prova que níveis elevados de Magnésio (até 1500ppm) ou níveis baixos tenham algum efeito sobre os corais ou os peixes.

Sabe-se que o Magnésio é o 3º elemento mais abundante na água do mar, logo a seguir ao Cloro e ao Sódio. 
A importância do Magnésio na aquariofilia advém da semelhança entre o Cálcio, Magnésio e Estrôncio. 
O Magnésio é descrito como um "regulador" do balanço da relação Cálcio/Alcalinidade (para simplificar, não é bem assim mas... alcalinidade = KH = CO3).

Habitualmente, o carbonato de cálcio (CaCO3) está super-saturado na água. Isto significa que com o tempo os iões de cálcio vão interagir com os iões de carbonato e precipitar como carbonato de cálcio. Se elevarmos demasiados as concentrações de um dos iões, este processo ainda vai acontecer mais rapidamente. O magnésio interfere neste processo, permitindo que tanto o cálcio como o carbonato permaneçam elevados acima do que seria possível na ausência de magnésio.

Só que tudo isto é muito confuso... e eu demorei anos a perceber a relação desta tríade. Ainda hoje, não estou certo se percebi completamente como isto funciona.

Portanto, como é que o magnésio interfere com a precipitação de CaCO3? 
A via primária é a através da formação de Carbonato de Magnésio (MgCO3). Como o magnésio é muito "parecido" com o cálcio, pode unir-se aos iões de carbonato. 

Esta precipitação de carbonato de magnésio não ocorre na coluna de água, mesmo nos casos em que os iões se encontram supersaturados. Normalmente ocorre na superfície do carbonato de cálcio, onde forma uma camada de revestimento - Mg/CaCO3 (Magnesium Calcite) - e esta camada abranda substancialmente a precipitação de carbonato de cálcio, ficando assim os iões de cálcio e carbonato "mais tempo" na coluna de água, disponíveis para a formação de esqueleto de corais. 


O que significam elevados consumos de Magnésio? => Elevados níveis de precipitação de Carbonato de Cálcio?
E porquê? Porque um dos elementos - Ca ou CO3 está em desequilíbrio, em excesso? 
Não tenho ideia. A única certeza que tenho, é que não deveria ocorrer  "consumo" de Mg, na ordem de grandeza do KH ou de Cálcio, como vejo em alguns aquários.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Ricardo 
Que queres dizer com nao entender a calculadora?
Eu se fosse pela mesma estava a dosear somente 50ml de kh e continuava com o kh a 5, tive de comecar a guiar pelas tuas cobras e estou com 140ml
Para ter o kh a 6,4 mesmo assim precise de mais um pouco

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Eu nao uso assim, doseio sempre a mesma quantidade das 3 soluções, estas é que têm concentrações diferentes:

1-
Calcium Chloride Dihydrate
(CaCl2-2H2O)
147g em 2L
5ml sobe 1ppm em 100L
Magnesium Chloride Hexahydrate
(MgCl2-6H2O)
34g em 2L

2-
Sodium Bicarbonate
(NaHCO3)
168g em 2L
35ml sobe 1dkH em 100L

3-
NaCl free salts
50g em 2L

As soluções assim estão equilibradas, e devem acabar todas ao mesmo tempo. Desta maneira nao há desiquelibrio ionico, apenas aumento de salinidade, que com as TPAs nunca consegui detectar.

A desvantagem é que se houver mais consumo de um do que de outro não o compenso, mas creio que os consumos devem ser equilibrados, senao os reactores de calcio também nao funcionavam.

Quanto ao tamanho dos garrafoes, prefiro 20L, senao acabam muito rapidamente.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Assim, testo apenas para o calcio, que normalmente é que o baixa mais (e detesto fazer testes) e ajusto a dosagem para compensar o calcio. Continuo a fazer TPAs para equilibrar o resto...

abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Os Sais de Cálcio reagem com a agua e aquecem-na?

Pois ao se fazer a mistura dos sais de calcio com água de osmose, a mesma aqueceu e muito? é normal?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Os Sais de Cálcio reagem com a agua e aquecem-na?
> 
> Pois ao se fazer a mistura dos sais de calcio com água de osmose, a mesma aqueceu e muito? é normal?


Sim, aquecem e muito, se puseres os sais antes da água corres mesmo o risco de a ferveres.  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Que queres dizer com nao entender a calculadora?


Eu sempre tive os valores de Ca, KH e Mg muito próximos do ideal. Para dar um exemplo, se eu me guiasse pela calculadora, quando tinha o KH a 7,7 teria que adicionar 10ml, de Bicarbonato, na realidade eu adicionava perto de 200ml. 
Ou seja, a calculadora é um "guia", mas temos de ter em atenção que a calculadora não entra em conta com os consumos do aquário. 

Paulo Gordinho,




> Eu nao uso assim, doseio sempre a mesma quantidade das 3 soluções, estas é que têm concentrações diferentes


Eu também fiz essa solução. Inicialmente utilizava os NaCl free salts, mas ao fim de 2 meses deixei de utilizar esses free salts e passei a utilizar a receita dos americanos, a "improved two-part solution", que eles usam há imenso tempo e sem problemas. Como  eu não sabia bem, que elementos tinham os NaCl free salts e se não seria prejudicial ao aquário, deixei de utilizar.


Paulo Oliveira,




> Os Sais de Cálcio reagem com a agua e aquecem-na?


Um pequeno aparte, como o Bruno disse, sempre colocar os sais na água e não água sobre os sais. 
Sim aquece imenso, então se usares cloreto de cálcio mono-hidratado, ainda aquece mais.
Um dia, estava eu com pressa, e fiz a solução mais rápido do que era costume. Coloquei os 2Kg muito rapidamente nos 4L de água, mexi um pouco e passei logo para o jerrycan, tudo em menos de 2 minutos. Aquilo estava tão quente, que me derreteu o plástico do jerrycan e fez um furo! 

Se fores colocando o cloreto de cálcio um pouco mais devagar, a solução não aquece tanto.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Eu também fiz essa solução. Inicialmente utilizava os NaCl free salts, mas ao fim de 2 meses deixei de utilizar esses free salts e passei a utilizar a receita dos americanos, a "improved two-part solution", que eles usam há imenso tempo e sem problemas. Como  eu não sabia bem, que elementos tinham os NaCl free salts e se não seria prejudicial ao aquário, deixei de utilizar.


Neste caso até percebi  a razão dos NaCl free salts... Como o (CaCl2 - 2H20) + NaHCO3  dá, Calcio + Carbonato + CO2 + H2O + NaCl. Como O calcio e o carbonato são consumidos, o CO2 dissipa-se e também é consumido, ficamos apenas com o NaCl a mais no aqua. Entao se ja temos o sal na água, porque não juntarmos apenas o restos dos sais que faltam? Juntamos apenas mais agua e os sais que faltam e temos TPAs feitas  :Coradoeolhos: 

Quer dizer... mais ou menos isso. Eu comprei os sais da Tropic Marin, que são em tudo iguais ao sal que eles vendem, apenas não metem o NaCl, pois esse ja vem do balling. 

Na realidade, no metodo de balling que vi, eles até dizem para retirar a mesma quantidade de agua do aqua que lá colocamos, porque assim, na realidade estamos a fazer uma mini TPA sempre que doseamos.

De qualquer maneira, também acho que estes valores são tão baixos que nao devem fazer qualquer diferença, prinicipalmente se fizermos TPAs reais frequentemente.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá ricardo
> 
> Ok obrigado pela explicação, ajuda me mais numa coisa, apesar de ja ter sido elucidado sobre tal e nao duvidar de quem mo disse, qual a diferença entre os Ultra trace e Ultra power trace, sao os dois utilizados no metodo de bailing??
> 
> 
> abraço


Olá Paulo :Olá: 

Estive a ver melhor e já te sei responder. :HaEbouriffe:  Não, não se utilizam ambos no Balling light, apenas os Ultra trace. Os Ultra Power Trace são outros tipos de elementos. Alguns são até macro elementos, não sei porque raio deram o nome de trace ao produto. :Admirado: 

Ao que parece e segundo o que a Fauna Marin diz, os Ultra Power Trace são mais para completar o uso de reactor de cálcio. Até parece ser interessante. :SbOk2:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Ricardo 

Por isso perguntava pois para mim dava so 50ml e o raio de kh so baixava, agora que segui a tua experiencia e ja vou nos 140ml ja vai nos 6,4

Alguem ja reparou se a solucao de kh FICA meio acastanhada?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Alguem ja reparou se a solucao de kh FICA meio acastanhada?


A mim, a única solução que ficava acastanhada era a de Cálcio. Isto só aconteceu após ter começado a utilizar os trace elements da Fauna Marin. Nunca notei nenhum problema com isso, de vez em quando limpava o recipiente.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pedro, o meu Kh nunca ficou castanho, o Cálcio sim, mas com o Kh o único problema que tive foi a dificuldade em dissolver os sais, mesmo em água morna.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Estive a ver melhor e já te sei responder. Não, não se utilizam ambos no Balling light, apenas os Ultra trace. Os Ultra Power Trace são outros tipos de elementos. Alguns são até macro elementos, não sei porque raio deram o nome de trace ao produto.
> 
> Ao que parece e segundo o que a Fauna Marin diz, os Ultra Power Trace são mais para completar o uso de reactor de cálcio. Até parece ser interessante.


Ola Ricardo

eu coloquei essa questao à Fauna marin e responderam me de forma parecida com essa, espero que nao venha a ter problemas, pois adicionei os 25 ml de cada nos sais.

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas

desculpem é a solução de cálcio e não de kh que fica acastanhada.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> boas
> 
> desculpem é a solução de cálcio e não de kh que fica acastanhada.


Olá Pedro :Olá: 

É normal sim. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> boas
> 
> desculpem é a solução de cálcio e não de kh que fica acastanhada.


Foi só para ver se estávamos atentos, né?  :Big Grin: 




> mas com o Kh o único problema que tive foi a dificuldade em dissolver os sais, mesmo em água morna


Pois, isso é normal. Estamos a fazer uma solução na máxima concentração possível de KH. Não te preocupes se "sobrar" um pouco, é normal. 
Outra das hipótese, se quiseres mesmo fazer uma solução ainda mais concentrada, é colocar o bicarbonato em pó,  no forno durante 30 minutos. Já experimentei fazer isso e dilui-se muito mais facilmente, mas não compensa o trabalho.

----------


## PedroPedroso

BOAS

não ricardo foi engano mesmo  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

em relação aos meus valores e voltando a calculadora se fosse pelas contas dela ainda andava a penar pois do dava 50 ml e já estou com 140 ml de kh, isto serve para reforçar que a calculadora não tem em conta os consumos do aquario.

só quando comecei a seguir a tua logica de dosagem para 100 litros e extrapolei para 450 tive algum acerto com os valores.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Gostaria de deixar apenas uma palavra de amigo. Porque não quando tiverem alguma questão sobre o balling e que nao se consegue chegar a um consenso por aqui e para nao ficar confuso,porque não perguntar directamente no Forum da Fauna Marin que é só dedicado a perguntas sobre os seus produtos ,problemas e situações não usuais,e depois transcrever para aqui para que a resposta chegue a todos da melhor forma,ou se preferirem eu abro um tópico em que se passa a responder tudo lá, ou posso ainda ser eu a perguntar sempre ao Claude nesse mesmo topico,mas acho que nada melhor que ser a própria pessoa pois tem com certeza uma resposta concreta e muito objectiva e certa e apesar de ficar esclarecido,depois reparte com todos nós.
Que acham?
O forum é este

Reef-Support

----------


## PedroPedroso

Acho muito bem e tenho utilizado o forum da fauna Marin.

Paulo 
Chegas-te a ver a questao da salinidade com a maquina nova?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Após 5 dias de introdução dos sais do bailling, fiz os 1ºs testes, para ver como andavam os valores, e eis o resultado :

Cálcio - 410 - doseio 50 ml dia repartido por 8 vezes
Magnésio - 1260 - doseio 20 ml repartido por 8 vezes
Kh - 13 - doseio 130 ml- repartido por 8 vezes

O que me dizem disto e o que devo alterar

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Após 5 dias de introdução dos sais do bailling, fiz os 1ºs testes, para ver como andavam os valores, e eis o resultado :
> 
> Cálcio - 410 - doseio 50 ml dia repartido por 8 vezes
> Magnésio - 1260 - doseio 20 ml repartido por 8 vezes
> Kh - 13 - doseio 130 ml- repartido por 8 vezes
> 
> O que me dizem disto e o que devo alterar


Olá Paulo :Olá: ,

Fizeste testes antes de iniciar? Se não, terás de aguardar mais uns dias para teres a noção do consumo.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece-me equilibrado. 

Começaste o Balling com os valores que colocaste na 1ª página do tópico? Kh a 12, Ca 390, etc?

Se é assim eu diminuía um pouco, talvez esta dosagem:

Cálcio - 40 ml dia repartido por 8 vezes
Magnésio - 15 ml repartido por 8 vezes
Kh - 80-90?ml repartido por 8 vezes 

O Kh, até podes diminuir mais um bocado, tudo depende a quanto queres ter o KH.

Tem atenção que no futuro depois podes ter que aumentar de novo o KH.

Perante esse resultados, fazendo uma estimativa, diria que a longo prazo a tua dosagem será:

Ca - 30-40ml
KH- 90-120ml
Mg - 10-15ml

Atenção que estas contas são muito a "olhometro" e baseado nos valores que tinhas inicialmente.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Seja como for eu reduzia bastante a dose de Kh, já que 13 é de si só um valor elevado.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O Paulo teve o KH elevado durante muito tempo. Reduzir drasticamente o KH, ou pelo menos repentinamente pode não ser bom para os corais. O objectivo é impedir que continue a aumentar, e tentar reduzir aos poucos.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ah, ok, seja como for, com uma adição assim tão grande pode tender a aumentar, pelo que é natural que seja preciso uma redução gradual da dose para não aumentar ainda mais.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Parece-me equilibrado. 
> 
> Começaste o Balling com os valores que colocaste na 1ª página do tópico? Kh a 12, Ca 390, etc?
> 
> Se é assim eu diminuía um pouco, talvez esta dosagem:
> 
> Cálcio - 40 ml dia repartido por 8 vezes
> Magnésio - 15 ml repartido por 8 vezes
> Kh - 80-90?ml repartido por 8 vezes 
> ...



Olá ricardo

Sim começei com os valores que tinha indicado, sim.
O meu KH sempre foi de 12, vou entãp seguir os teus conselhos.


Olá Bruno Silva e Ricardo Santos

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários, e vou então ver os proximos desenvolvimentos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Parece-me equilibrado. 
> 
> Começaste o Balling com os valores que colocaste na 1ª página do tópico? Kh a 12, Ca 390, etc?
> 
> Se é assim eu diminuía um pouco, talvez esta dosagem:
> 
> Cálcio - 40 ml dia repartido por 8 vezes
> Magnésio - 15 ml repartido por 8 vezes
> Kh - 80-90?ml repartido por 8 vezes 
> ...


Olá Pessoal

Uma semana depois de reduzir para estes valores indicados pelo Ricardo, eis o  resultado dos testes feitos hoje

Cálcio - 400
Magnésio-1440
Kh - 11.2


O que dizem????'

----------


## joaoTomas

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Uma semana depois de reduzir para estes valores indicados pelo Ricardo, eis o  resultado dos testes feitos hoje
> 
> Cálcio - 400
> Magnésio-1440
> Kh - 11.2
> 
> 
> O que dizem????'


Acho que deves parar de dosear magnesio e Kh até aos valores ideais e depois tentas acertar novamente, ou seja ja sabes que o que introduziste anteriormente fez-te subir os valores. Mas andas perto do ideal...continua  :Wink: 

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Uma semana depois de reduzir para estes valores indicados pelo Ricardo, eis o  resultado dos testes feitos hoje
> 
> Cálcio - 400
> Magnésio-1440
> Kh - 11.2
> 
> 
> O que dizem????'


Olá Paulo,

Eu baixava a dose de Mg para 5 ml. O KH parece estar a baixar, por isso não mexia, é melhor que baixe assim devagar. O Ca está bom, na próxima medição já vês para onde tende e ajustas.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Acho que deves parar de dosear magnesio e Kh *até aos valores ideais* e depois tentas acertar novamente, ou seja ja sabes que o que introduziste anteriormente fez-te subir os valores. Mas andas perto do ideal...continua 
> 
> abraço


Olá João.

Ter um Kh12 está errado?  :Admirado: 
Então quais são os valores ideais e porquê. 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## joaoTomas

> Olá João.
> 
> Ter um Kh12 está errado? 
> Então quais são os valores ideais e porquê. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.




12 não está errado mas está no limite dos valores ideais para um aquario de recife, certo? 

...é diferente ter o Kh a 9 por exemplo e enquanto acertamos as mediçoes este pode subir 1 ou 2 valores e continua dentro dos valores normais, enquanto se tiver a 12 a margem de erro já nao pode ser tão grande.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Uma semana depois de reduzir para estes valores indicados pelo Ricardo, eis o  resultado dos testes feitos hoje
> 
> Cálcio - 400
> Magnésio-1440
> Kh - 11.2
> 
> 
> O que dizem????'



Estás quase na dose certa, talvez reduzisse um bocadinho de nada o Mg e o KH (reduzir 5ml/dia?), agora é só afinares isso.




> Olá João.
> 
> Ter um Kh12 está errado?
> Então quais são os valores ideais e porquê.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Ter um KH 12 não é errado, mas eu acho que não é o ideal.
Os valores ideais, para mim, são entre 7-9. Porquê? Porque acredito que seja o KH da água Natural. 
A verdade é que nunca fui à Indonésia medir o KH e sei que tu mediste água em que chegam os corais e que teria um KH elevado. Mas tens de reconhecer que quase toda a gente tem melhores resultados com KH entre 8-9. Pode é não ser um factor determinante.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu uso KH a 8.3-8.6.

Aqui fica os valores que se deve ter do Mar e em Aquário.

Reef Aquarium Water Parameters by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

Cumps.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Estás quase na dose certa, talvez reduzisse um bocadinho de nada o Mg e o KH (reduzir 5ml/dia?), agora é só afinares isso.
> 
> 
> 
> Ter um KH 12 não é errado, mas eu acho que não é o ideal.
> Os valores ideais, para mim, são entre 7-9. Porquê? Porque acredito que seja o KH da água Natural. 
> A verdade é que nunca fui à Indonésia medir o KH e sei que tu mediste água em que chegam os corais e que teria um KH elevado. Mas tens de reconhecer que quase toda a gente tem melhores resultados com KH entre 8-9. Pode é não ser um factor determinante.


Olá Ricardo.

Por se ver aquários no Reefcentral de sucesso com um KH 8-9 não quer dizer que é o ideal. :yb668: 

Os corais para calcificarem mais rápido tem que ter a agua livre de fosfatos (0,00) e um kh alto (+10) porque na calcificação os corais usam mais os bicarbonato de sódio do que os resto.

Mas não quer dizer que tenhamos sucesso com 7KH tudo depende da qualidade da agua, cada aquário é um caso...


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas, 
Penso que o crecimento dos corais não se resume a KH alto ou baixo mas sim estabilizado assim como outros valores e variáveis do sistema. Sempre tive KH na ordem dos 7, ás vezes 6 mas estabilizado e com bons crescimentos. 

Ainda não se sabe bem o que acontece em ambientes fechados como são os nossos sistemas e em que várias variaveis geralmente apresentam valores instáveis. Os valores que estabilizamos, ou tentamos estabilizar no aquáio são os comuns de KH, CA e Mg mas e o resto? Por isso é comum encontrar-se aquários com esses valores altos e dentro dos níveis normais mas em que os SPS não crescem ou crescem pouco e ás vezes fosfato e nitrato é baixo ou próximo do 0. É dificil, e as variáveis são muitas...

O KH da água do mar anda a volta dos 7.0 graus dk ou 120 ppm...

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Pelo que sei o grande objectivo é a formação de carbonatos de calcio, que vão fazer com que o esqueleto dos corais se forme de forma correcta.

Assim os valores de Kh, Ca e Mg tornam-se vitais, pelo que li os valores óptimos são:

Ca - 420 430
Mg - 3 vezes mais o calcio - 1260 1350
Kh - entre 8,3 e 9,3

O Kh do mar é de 7 mas nao se pode transpor para um aquário, uma vez que existem n variáveis que entram em conta, Ph, temperatura, Mg etc. Estas variáveis tem comportamentos diferentes no mar e nos nossos aquários.

Não esquecer que o magnésio é importante neste processo.

Rogério!

A variação do Kh em aquários deve ser entre 7-11 mas se forem entre 8,3 e 9,3 os carbonatos de calcio vão se formar melhor. Trata-se apenas de uma optimização.

Concordo contigo quando dizes que os fosfatos e nitratos devem estar nos valores aceitáveis.

Oliveira!

Qual a marca dos testes com que fazes os testes de kh?

Se continuas a fazer mudas com água do mar estes valores parecem-me anormais...

No teu caso eu faria o seguinte:

Reduzia o kh para 60ml e subia o calcio para 60ml e acompanhava com testes de dois em dois dias.

Não mexia no magnésio.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Nao vou entrar na discussao do valor ideal do KH, ate porque acho pouco relevante para os corais. Acho muito mais fundamental a estabilidade do KH, do que propriamente o valor "ideal". 




> Reduzia o kh para 60ml e subia o calcio para 60ml e acompanhava com testes de dois em dois dias.


A reducao do KH ainda consigo compreender, mas porque aumentar o calcio para 60ml?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ricardo, parece-me que o Paulo deve subir o calcio para 420, e se anteriormente ele tinha o calcio a 410 com 50 ml(post 52) eu agora sugiro um aumento nesses valores.

Quanto ao resto acho que devemos manter os valores "ideais estáveis"...

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Marco Madeira

> O Kh do mar é de 7 mas nao se pode transpor para um aquário, uma vez que existem n variáveis que entram em conta, Ph, temperatura, Mg etc. Estas variáveis tem comportamentos diferentes no mar e nos nossos aquários.


Heitor, desculpa mas o que queres dizer com isto?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: 

Mais uma vez digo que não mexia para já na dose de Ca e esperava 1º para ver para onde vai tender. Com o Kh a baixar, e redução na dose de bicarbonato o Ca pode ter a tendência de subir derivado de uma redução da precipitação do mesmo.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Marco, na essência o que quero dizer é que para a formação de carbonatos de calcio no mar basta estar um kh de 7, num aquário deve o kh ser ligeiramente maior.

Mais informação:

Calcium and Alkalinity by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

Abraço.

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Viva!
> 
> Marco, na essência o que quero dizer é que para a formação de carbonatos de calcio no mar basta estar um kh de 7, num aquário deve o kh ser ligeiramente maior.
> 
> Mais informação:
> 
> Calcium and Alkalinity by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
> 
> Abraço.


Boas Heitor...
Entendo o que dizes e o que diz o artigo, já o li várias vezes no passado. Mas na verdade tanto o Holmes Farley como outros recomendam aquilo que as pessoas querem ouvir, simplesemente porque lhes garante crescimentos acelerados. Basicamente o que o maioria das pessoas quer, são altos crescimentos dos seus corais e dai os valores elevados de KH em relação aos níveis médios no mar. O facto de teres os valores de KH iguais a 7 ou até ligeiramente menores que 7 não invalida a formação de carbonatos de calcio, a boa saude de corais e até crescimentos razoaveis destes num aquário. Empiricamente e cientificamente isso está comprovado...

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Marco, é verdade, o método de balling visa optimizar os crescimentos... e ja li em diversos estudos que os valores ideais são os que referi.

Em nenhum lado eu disse que 7 de kh seriam valores errados ou que nao se podiam obter resultados.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Heitor...

Sim sei que não o disseste, mas fizeste transparecer isso nesta passagem:
..."O Kh do mar é de 7 mas nao se pode transpor para um aquário"... 

Dai eu ter perguntado o que querias dizer com isso. Mas já entendi o que querias dizer  :SbOk3: .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Heitor,




> Ricardo, parece-me que o Paulo deve subir o calcio para 420, e se anteriormente ele tinha o calcio a 410 com 50 ml(post 52) eu agora sugiro um aumento nesses valores.


Sim, faz sentido por esse ponto de vista, mas repara... O Paulo começou com 390 a dosear 50ml/dia e após uma semana passou para 410. Por isso, eu recomendei reduzir para 40ml/dia. Uma semana depois o Paulo diz que tem o Ca a 400ppm, portanto concordo contigo que 40ml pode ser insuficiente, mas 60ml/dia (um aumento de mais 33% da dose) parece-me muito exagerado... se calhar 45ml/dia pode a dose "ideal".

Na minha opinião, acho que o Paulo não devia aumentar mais o Ca até pelo menos ter o KH nos níveis que quiser.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Para mim se o Paulo não forçar a subida do cálcio pode estar a espera que o kh desça sentado.

Mas são opiniões.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Passados 6 dias desde os ultimos testes, eis os resultados de hoje com as dosagens abaixo descritas:

Kh - 85 ml
Magnesio - 10 ml
Calcio - 40  ml


Teste de cálcio - 440
Teste de Magnésio - Superior a 1500
Teste de Kh - 11.2

O que acham, que devo fazer?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Passados 6 dias desde os ultimos testes, eis os resultados de hoje com as dosagens abaixo descritas:
> 
> Kh - 85 ml
> Magnesio - 10 ml
> Calcio - 40  ml
> 
> 
> ...


Boas Paulo,

Eu passava as dosagens para algo do género:

Kh - 70/75 ml
Mg - 0
Ca - 30 ml

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva!
> 
> Oliveira!
> 
> Qual a marca dos testes com que fazes os testes de kh?
> 
> Se continuas a fazer mudas com água do mar estes valores parecem-me anormais...
> 
> Fiquem bem.


Os testes são os da Salifert, tanto o de CA, MG e Kh

As mudas tenho feito com água salinada, ainda não achei outro sitio para ir à agua natural  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Aconselho-te a verificares o valor do KH com outro teste de outra marca, porque geralmente os testes da Salifert dão valores acima do real. Se puderes testa uma daquelas amostras com um valor de referência.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Kh - 85 ml
> Magnesio - 10 ml
> Calcio - 40  ml
> 
> 
> Teste de cálcio - 440
> Teste de Magnésio - Superior a 1500
> Teste de Kh - 11.2


KH- 75ml/dia
Ca- 35ml/dia
Mg- 0ml/dia

Atendendo que começaste com um valor muito elevado de KH, eu acho que os teus valores estão muito estáveis. Na minha opinião, o facto de teres o Magnésio elevado é um sinal que os carbonatos e o cálcio estão em equilíbrio, um bom sinal  :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> KH- 75ml/dia
> Ca- 35ml/dia
> Mg- 0ml/dia
> 
> Atendendo que começaste com um valor muito elevado de KH, eu acho que os teus valores estão muito estáveis. Na minha opinião, o facto de teres o Magnésio elevado é um sinal que os carbonatos e o cálcio estão em equilíbrio, um bom sinal


Olá Ricardo e restante Pessoal

Bem, isto de fácil :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  , tem muito que se lhe diga, mas lá tem que ser, alem de que so faço testes semana a semana.
Eis os resultados de hoje, tendo em conta as seguintes dosagens da ultima semana :

Dosagens :
KH- 80ml/dia
Ca- 40ml/dia
Mg- 0ml/dia

Valores dos testes :

Cálcio - 300 
Magnésio - 1250
kh - 8,6

Parece um carrossel, sempre altos e baixos, mas havemos de lá chegar e paciência é coisa que não me falta :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo :Olá: 

Muito sinceramente acho que está qualquer coisa errada com os testes. Ouve alguma TPA entre os últimos testes e estes?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, no meu entender método de Balling não significa ler " o manual da fauna marin e prontos".

Tenta descobrir qual a capacidade de dissolução do cloreto de calcio na água, e vais perceber...

Fica bem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pois... lá aconteceu o que a gente não queria, não era?.. a queda abrupta de KH. 
Eu a dizer que tinhas os valores equilibrados de KH e Ca, que por isso o Magnésio estava elevado... olha.... caiu tudo esta semana.

Pelos valores dos testes, parece-me que ocorreu aí uma precipitação anormal de carbonato de cálcio durante essa semana. Notaste alguma névoa dentro do aquário?




> Bem, isto de fácil , tem muito que se lhe diga, mas lá tem que ser, alem de que so faço testes semana a semana.


Tens toda a razão, tenho notado isso pelos comentários do pessoal, começo a achar difícil iniciar o método de Balling Light. 
Eu comecei por fazer o método de Balling Clássico, em que os três elementos entram de forma balanceada, se calhar por isso achei fácil usar Balling, entrava sempre a mesma quantidade de carbonato e de cálcio, os valores foram sempre estáveis.
Mas pelo que tenho visto aqui no fórum, o pessoal que arranca com Balling Light e não tem os parâmetros de Ca, KH e Mg, em valores ideias, torna-se difícil de compreender e às vezes até de acertar.

Só para esclarecer umas dúvidas:

- Usas Kalk?
- Que "receita" estás a usar para fazer as diluições? O balling light da fauna marin?
- A salinidade manteve-se constante? Fizeste alguma grande TPA esta semana? 
- Estás a adicionar o bicarbonato separado do cálcio? Com quantas horas de diferença?

A minha "humilde" sugestão de dosagem:

Dosagens :
KH- 90-95ml/dia
Ca- 40ml/dia
Mg- 10ml/dia

Mede daqui a 2 ou 3 dias... esta fase é decisiva para achares a dosagem ideal, depois daí quase nem vais precisar de fazer testes. É importante estabilizar o KH nos 8, não deixar continuar a cair, e também fazer subir gradualmente o Ca, não é preciso subir muito rápido.

Com a receita do Balling Light (2Kg de Ca em 5L de água de osmose e 500g de bicarbonato de sódio em 5L de água de osmose), recorda-te que a longo prazo precisas de adicionar, *em ml*,  3 a 4x mais bicarbonato do que cálcio. Isto para os carbonatos e o cálcio que adicionas ao aquário entrarem de forma balanceada!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Tenta descobrir qual a capacidade de dissolução do cloreto de calcio na água, e vais perceber...


Boas Heitor,

O que queres dizer com isso? Qual é essa capacidade? Eu não sei, imagino que é muita, dado que a gente coloca 2Kg na água e aquilo dissolve-se num instante, ao contrário do bicarbonato. 

O que sei é que se misturarmos a solução de Cloreto de Cálcio com a solução de bicarbonato de sódio, precipitamos logo todo o carbonato. Não sei mais nada para além disto.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Só mais uma sugestão....

Lembras-te do que disse neste post - http://www.reefforum.net/f8/metodo-d...tml#post176710 ?




> Olá Paulo,
> 
> *Eu estimo um consumo de KH de 120-160ml/dia, Ca de 40-60ml/dia e Mg- 15-30ml/dia.
> *
> Isto partindo do princípio que estás a pensar utilizar o metódo Balling Light da Fauna Marin.
> 
> Ainda esta semana estivemos a falar dos vários "métodos" de Balling, em casa do César Soares. Anda muita gente com graves desequilíbrios no aquário e eu acho que ainda não perceberam bem a "função" da calculadora da Fauna Marin.
> 
> Começo a achar, se não seria melhor, para quem se está a iniciar no Balling, fazer a "receita" do Balling original, com os componentes balanceados e só posteriormente quando dominasse e percebesse os consumos do aquário é que passava para a receita (mais cómoda) do Balling Light.
> ...


Muito brevemente vais ter de aumentar a dosagem de KH para perto dos 120ml/dia. Agora que já conseguiste fazer descer o KH para os 8º, vais ter de achar a dose certa.

Vai testando de 2 em 2 dias esta semana. Ah! E não te esqueças de ir aqui postando.... é que a gente aprende imenso com a tua experiência... eu pelo menos estou a aprender.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Heitor,
> 
> O que queres dizer com isso? Qual é essa capacidade? Eu não sei, imagino que é muita, dado que a gente coloca 2Kg na água e aquilo dissolve-se num instante, ao contrário do bicarbonato. 
> 
> O que sei é que se misturarmos a solução de Cloreto de Cálcio com a solução de bicarbonato de sódio, precipitamos logo todo o carbonato. Não sei mais nada para além disto.



Olá Pessoal

Pegando um pouco no que o Heitor diz quanto à capacidade de dissolução do kh na água, na vossa solução qual a quantidade de sais de kh fica assente no fundo do vosso recepiente.
Dá que pensar, quanto ao sais que desperdiçamos nesta mistura, agradecia que partilhassem a vossa experiencia e opinião

Paulo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Pegando um pouco no que o Heitor diz quanto à capacidade de dissolução do kh na água, na vossa solução qual a quantidade de sais de kh fica assente no fundo do vosso recepiente.
> Dá que pensar, quanto ao sais que desperdiçamos nesta mistura, agradecia que partilhassem a vossa experiencia e opinião
> 
> Paulo


Ola Paulo,

Ontem fiz soluçoes novas inclusive a de KH e posso dizer não ficou quase nada, fiz o que aconselha a Fauna Marin, que é amonercer a agua.
Meti 8L numa panela deixei aquecer meti 1kg de KH misturei bem com uma colher e ficou se tanto 10g, completei com agua fria de osmose para fazer os 10L e ta safo.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Paulo,

eu também aqueci previamente a água para dissolver o bicarbonado de sódio (0,5kg em 4l), como aconselhado pela Fauna Marin, e não vejo pó nenhum no fundo do recipiente.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo,

Eu também faço como o Anthony e o Carlos, coloco a água a aquecer numa panela até começar a deitar fumo e aí faço a mistura com o bicarbonato de sódio.

O bicarbonato de sódio tem uma solubilidade em água de 7.8g/100ml (a 18ºC).
O método de Balling (original) diz para usar 780g em 10L, o que coincide com a tal capacidade do sal se dissolver. No Balling Light usa-se 1kg em ~10L, daí a necessidade de aquecer a água.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Eu também faço como o Anthony e o Carlos, coloco a água a aquecer numa panela até começar a deitar fumo e aí faço a mistura com o bicarbonato de sódio.
> 
> O bicarbonato de sódio tem uma solubilidade em água de 7.8g/100ml (a 18ºC).
> O método de Balling (original) diz para usar 780g em 10L, o que coincide com a tal capacidade do sal se dissolver. No Balling Light usa-se 1kg em ~10L, daí a necessidade de aquecer a água.


Olá Ricardo

Então se a solubilidade do bicarbonato de sódio é de 7.8g \100ml, porque a necessidade de se usar 500 grs por cada 5 litros ou como tu referiste 1kg por 10 l?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Então se a solubilidade do bicarbonato de sódio é de 7.8g \100ml, porque a necessidade de se usar 500 grs por cada 5 litros ou como tu referiste 1kg por 10 l?


Olá Paulo,

Eu percebo o que queres dizer, pois pode parecer que se gasta sal que depois acaba por não ser dissolvido, mas não é bem assim. Repara que a solubilidade é referida para uma temperatura de água de 18ºC. Aumentando a temperatura podemos efectivamente aumentar a quantidade de sal por litro e este ser dissolvido, e assim aumentamos a concentração de bicarbonato de sódio por litro, não desperdiçando como estarias a pensar. :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Ricardo e restante Pessoal
> 
> Bem, isto de fácil , tem muito que se lhe diga, mas lá tem que ser, alem de que so faço testes semana a semana.
> Eis os resultados de hoje, tendo em conta as seguintes dosagens da ultima semana :
> 
> Dosagens :
> KH- 80ml/dia
> Ca- 40ml/dia
> Mg- 0ml/dia
> ...



Olá Pessoal

Decidi deixar passar uns dias sem fazer medições, para ver como os valores reagiriam com as dosagens que estava a fazer.
Passados 20 dias após a ultima leitura e com as seguintes dosagens, são estes os resultados :

Dosagens :
KH - 95 ml
Cálcio - 60 ml
Magnésio - 10 ml

Eis os resultados :

Cálcio - 400 
Magnésio - 1300
Kh - 8,6-9


Acham que deva aumentar a dosagem  do cálcio para 70 ml ou mais?

Desde já agradeço os vossos comentários.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Eu deixava estar assim.

Os valores estão bons. 

Agora é manter sempre essa estabilidade.

Abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Decidi deixar passar uns dias sem fazer medições, para ver como os valores reagiriam com as dosagens que estava a fazer.
> Passados 20 dias após a ultima leitura e com as seguintes dosagens, são estes os resultados :
> 
> Dosagens :
> KH - 95 ml
> Cálcio - 60 ml
> Magnésio - 10 ml
> ...


Boas Paulo,

Acho que neste momento é ao teu gosto, se queres mais ou menos.
Eu uso 420 de calcio, 1260 magnesio e 8 de kh.
Eu uso uma "calculadora" que esta disponivel na net para acertar os valor quando estao baixos, Reef Chemistry Calculator for Calcium, Alkalinity and Magnesium (ReefTime.com), se quiseres aumentar o CA tenta usar essa calculadora sem mexer na dosee programada e depois logo ves se é necessario mexer. O resto se queres baixar os valores ou tiras poucos ml de cada vez ou espera que os corais crescam e haja mais consumos.
Isto como é claro é a minha opiniao.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Mais ninguém dá a sua opinião :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Paulo

olha eu tb tive alguma dificuldade em acertar os valores mas após várias tentativas e seguindo as dicas do Ricardo Pinto lá consegui por tudo a bombar.

assim e respeitante ao teu aquário e com os valores que apresentas e respectivas dosagem, só reduzia um pouco o KH para perto dos 7.2 / 7.5, passando a dosagem para um valor perto dos 90 po mesmo 85ml.
assim o kh desce e o ca talvez suba para perto dos 410, 420.

mas isto é a minha opinião só isso.

prefiro ter mg +- 1280-1300
              ca +-400-420
              kh +-7.5

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Acham que deva aumentar a dosagem do cálcio para 70 ml ou mais?


Não, para já não mexia. Só se aumentares o KH também. Eu continuo com a mesma opinião, acho que a longo prazo devemos adicionar de forma balanceada o KH e o Ca.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Lembrei me novamente de fazer testes hoje, pensando eu de que tudo corria bem.
Como o tempo livre agora é pouco ou mesmo nenhum, sempre que arranjo uma horita vaga em casa, dedica-a ao aqua.
Eis os resultados de hoje :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 


Cálcio - 520 ml
Magnésio - 1300 ml
e o Kh
Eu tenho um teste todo xpto, penso eu, da marca SEACHEM
e quando faço o teste dos carbonatos, tenho de fazer 2 testes, ou seja 

a da alcalinidade total e da alcalinidade de Borato, em que o resultado final da subtração destes 2 testes, indica-me a alcalinidade de Carbonatos.
Eis os valores:

Alcalinidade Total - 2,8 meq`s
Alcalinidade Borato - 0,8 meq`s
Resultado final - 2 meq`s 
Vendo a equivalência de meq`s para dkh`s, equivale a 5,8 DKH`s

Ou seja o meu kh desceu em flecha.
Supreendido com estes valores, pois os ultimos testes davam resultados excelentes, fui tentar perceber e verifiquei que a minha bomba doseadora, estava desligada e nao doseava os produtos.
Percebi entao a descida do KH, e a consequente subida abrupta do calcio.

O que acham que deva fazer?????

Obrigado desde já,

----------


## PedroPedroso

Liga de novo e deixa andar

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Calculadora da Fauna Marin hospedada em novo website

Versão para PC:
Download Database - FxM and Reef Forum - EUROPE

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Artur Jorge

Viva!

Esta semana iniciei o balling light. Estou a fazer testes a cada 3 dias até conseguir encontrar o ponto de equilibrio de consumo do aqua para os 3 elementos (a calculadora da fauna marin parece-me boa mas apenas para calcular as dosagens necessárias para alterar a concentração do aqua se não houvessem quaisquer consumos), posteriormente pondero espaçar o tempo entre testes para 1 semana e, talvez, mais tarde, quinzenalmente. Tenho observado que a mangueira que está em contacto com a solução, dentro do jerrican, tem tendencia para flutuar, e por vezes observo algumas microbolhas nas mangueiras. Alguém arranjou alguma solução para isto? Não queria estar a colocar um peso na extremidade da mangueira que depois pudesse reagir com o conteudo da solução...

cumpts...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, esta nova calculadora não fala dos Elementos Traço, porque será?

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Como o tempo para mim nesta altura é curto, hoje consegui dez minutos de descanso e dediquei-os a fazer testes ao meu aquario.

Eis os resultados, e bem f........que fiquei, pois cada vez percebo menos deste hobbye, ou começo a chegar à conclusão, de que afinal nunca percebi :SbPoiss:  :SbPoiss:  :SbPoiss: 

Cálcio - 520
KH- 9.6
Magnesio - 1330

Parei com a adiçao de CA e Kh, e irei fazer uma tpa grande a ver se os niveis normalizam.

Aceito sugestoes e opinioes para o sucedido

----------


## Heitor Simões

Paulo!

Aguarda opiniões de entendidos...

Com esforço e dedicação isso vai lá.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Paulo!
> 
> Aguarda opiniões de entendidos...
> 
> Com esforço e dedicação isso vai lá.



Podias dar a tua :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Se o Ca subir o Kh desce. Se quiseres suspende a adição de Ca e kh por uns dias (3-4 dias), depois volta a medir e a pouco e pouco volta adicionar.

Eu faço medições sempre a cada 7-10 dias. Mas sem falha. Obviamente que teres problemas com a bomba doseadora desencadeou isso tudo.

Tudo também depende dos consumos dos teus corais. Se notas que o ca, kh sobe e não aumentaste o doseamento é pq eles não tão a consumir e consequentemente podes ter algum problema que está a afectar o crescimento dos corais.

Que bomba doseadora tens?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Se o Ca subir o Kh desce. Se quiseres suspende a adição de Ca e kh por uns dias (3-4 dias), depois volta a medir e a pouco e pouco volta adicionar.
> 
> Eu faço medições sempre a cada 7-10 dias. Mas sem falha. Obviamente que teres problemas com a bomba doseadora desencadeou isso tudo.
> 
> Tudo também depende dos consumos dos teus corais. Se notas que o ca, kh sobe e não aumentaste o doseamento é pq eles não tão a consumir e consequentemente podes ter algum problema que está a afectar o crescimento dos corais.
> 
> Que bomba doseadora tens?


Olá Vasco

Obrigado pela tua opinião

A bomba é uma Grotech tec III, desliguei a adiçao de CA e KH durante uns dias, fiz uma boa tpa e vou medir daqui a uns dias e repor os valores que tinha e ver o que acontece

No entanto aguardo outras opinioes ou dicas

Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá People

Hoje fiz testes, depois de ter feito uma TPA de 120 litros no aquário(5ª Feira), e tinha parado com a adição de CA e Kh.

Eis os resultados :

CA - manteve se acima dos 500
KH - 7.4
MG - 1350

Não estou a perceber o porque do CA não baixar 

Aceita se ajuda e opiniões

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá People
> 
> Hoje fiz testes, depois de ter feito uma TPA de 120 litros no aquário(5ª Feira), e tinha parado com a adição de CA e Kh.
> 
> Eis os resultados :
> 
> CA - manteve se acima dos 500
> KH - 7.4
> MG - 1350
> ...


Olá Paulo,

Que tipo de sal  estas a usar?
É agua natural?

Que estranho esses teus valores de CA ! (não baixa).
Como esta os crescimentos dos corais?

MG na minha opinião ta mt bom, KH tbm.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Começo a achar que é do teste... um dia tens 300 de Ca, não modificas nada e 20 dias depois tens 400. Agora tens 500 continuadamente, sem adicionar nada. 

Das duas uma, ou é do teste ou é da salinidade (ou do sal que usas), porque começam a ser demasiadas coisas a não fazer sentido. Que teste estás a usar, qual a salinidade do aquário e qual a marca de sal que usas?

No entanto continuo a bater na mesma tecla, no teu caso e dado as cambalhotas que se viram neste tópico, acho que devias fazer a receita do Balling original ou 2-part solution e adicionar a mesma quantidade de Ca, Mg e KH. 

Uma das razões para que os teus valores possam estar em desequilíbrio, pode ser esta coisa do.... "Põe mais 5ml", "agora tira 10ml"

O "método de Balling clássico" (ou o "2-part solution") é muito simples, funcional e não gera desequilíbrios, mas a receita do método de "Balling Light" é bastante mais complicada. Por outro lado, o "Balling Light" tem menos manutenção porque temos de fazer as soluções menos vezes... é só "deitar" 2Kg de Ca lá para dentro e não mexer mais, enquanto o "Balling clássico" tens de fazer mais vezes as soluções - porque estão mais diluídas. Tudo depende também do tamanho dos teus reservatórios.
Eu vou deixar de usar o método de "Balling Light" e passar a usar a receita "clássica".

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Que tipo de sal  estas a usar?
> É agua natural?
> 
> Que estranho esses teus valores de CA ! (não baixa).
> Como esta os crescimentos dos corais?
> 
> MG na minha opinião ta mt bom, KH tbm.


Olá Ricardo

Eu uso água natural, em relaçao aos crescimentos estão fracos, há excepçao de 2ou 3 corais.




> Começo a achar que é do teste... um dia tens 300 de Ca, não modificas nada e 20 dias depois tens 400. Agora tens 500 continuadamente, sem adicionar nada. 
> 
> Das duas uma, ou é do teste ou é da salinidade (ou do sal que usas), porque começam a ser demasiadas coisas a não fazer sentido. Que teste estás a usar, qual a salinidade do aquário e qual a marca de sal que usas?
> 
> No entanto continuo a bater na mesma tecla, no teu caso e dado as cambalhotas que se viram neste tópico, acho que devias fazer a receita do Balling original ou 2-part solution e adicionar a mesma quantidade de Ca, Mg e KH. 
> 
> Uma das razões para que os teus valores possam estar em desequilíbrio, pode ser esta coisa do.... "Põe mais 5ml", "agora tira 10ml"
> 
> O "método de Balling clássico" (ou o "2-part solution") é muito simples, funcional e não gera desequilíbrios, mas a receita do método de "Balling Light" é bastante mais complicada. Por outro lado, o "Balling Light" tem menos manutenção porque temos de fazer as soluções menos vezes... é só "deitar" 2Kg de Ca lá para dentro e não mexer mais, enquanto o "Balling clássico" tens de fazer mais vezes as soluções - porque estão mais diluídas. Tudo depende também do tamanho dos teus reservatórios.
> Eu vou deixar de usar o método de "Balling Light" e passar a usar a receita "clássica".


Olá Ricardo

Já fiz o teste de calcio com 3 testes diferentes(Salifert, Seachem e JBL) e dá me o mesmo valor.
Uso água natural nas TPA e a salinidade é de 1025.

Essa receita de que falas, como se processa???

Se achava o reactor calcio f...... de afinar, com isto tenho os cabelos em pé.

Meus reservatórios sao de 5 lts

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Paulo,

Eu parava com a adição de CA, KH e mesmo o MG durante uma semana, penso que não irias ter problemas visto teres esses valores e seguia com testes de 3 em 3 dias para ver o consumo e para um acompanhar mais clinico.(minha opinião).

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu por acaso acho que tu até nem estás a ter grandes problemas, simplesmente desde o início não tens testado com a frequência que se deseja. Penso que estás a tomar medidas drásticas demasiadas vezes, quando o que se quer são pequenas alterações, para manter o aquário estável. Se calhar, não foi a melhor altura para ti teres trocado o Reactor de Ca pelo Balling, especialmente se andas com pouco tempo para o aquário e fazer testes.

O método de Balling tem os seu pro's e contras... não vou discutir o que é melhor ou mais fácil de afinar... se o Reactor de Ca, se o Balling. O que posso dizer-te é que qualquer um dos dois, obriga o aquarista a testar e a fazer algumas afinações. 


Para te tentar ajudar...



Aqui neste artigo podes ler 




> Corrections for Zone 4 
> 
> Zone 4 problems are also a little harder to correct.  It is typically caused by overdosing calcium RELATIVE to alkalinity, but does not necessarily imply that alkalinity is either to high or too low (though it is almost always too low).  To correct problems in this zone, monitoring of calcium and alkalinity values during correction is especially important.
> 
> If this problem is extreme (i.e., you are far from the line at the left hand edge of zone 4), then water changes may be the best way to correct to the problem.  In most cases, however, water changes aren’t necessary.
> 
> If alkalinity were less than 4 meq/L (11 dKH; the most common situation in zone 4; shown in Figure 5), I would advise correcting this problem by adding an alkalinity supplement until you have moved into the target zone (or zone 1).



Olha o que eles dizem aqui.. "It is typically caused by overdosing calcium RELATIVE to alkalinity". Tenho ideia de ter dito isto aqui neste tópico.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Eu por acaso acho que tu até nem estás a ter grandes problemas, simplesmente desde o início não tens testado com a frequência que se deseja. Penso que estás a tomar medidas drásticas demasiadas vezes, quando o que se quer são pequenas alterações, para manter o aquário estável. Se calhar, não foi a melhor altura para ti teres trocado o Reactor de Ca pelo Balling, especialmente se andas com pouco tempo para o aquário e fazer testes.
> 
> O método de Balling tem os seu pro's e contras... não vou discutir o que é melhor ou mais fácil de afinar... se o Reactor de Ca, se o Balling. O que posso dizer-te é que qualquer um dos dois, obriga o aquarista a testar e a fazer algumas afinações. 
> 
> 
> Para te tentar ajudar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricardo

Realmente o tempo nao tem sido muito, mas as correçoes que tenho feito nunca foram superiores a 5 ml e deixo sempre intervalo de uma semana a ver o efeito.

No entanto nao percebo foi este aumento abrupto do calcio, se o valor que tenho debitado foi sempre quase o mesmo.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Paulo...
Por acaso mudaste alguma coisa na movimentação de água dentro do aquário? Adicionaste uma bomba ou orientas-te as bombas e o fluxo destas mais para a superficie? Pergunto isto pois o simples facto de teres mais movimentação á superficie origina mais precepitação de KH... é apenas um palpite pois de resto não faz muito sentido como diz o Ricardo.

Verifica o 2 part solution do Holmes Farley que acho bem simples de seguir se não tens muito tempo para o Balling light ou mesmo o Balling normal.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, na minha humilde opinião para haver consumos tens de manter os valores nos seguintes:

CA - 420- 430
KH 8,3 - 9,3
Mg - 1260 - 1350

Só assim tens consumos, logo sugiro o seguinte, como tens o KH 7,4 não estás a ter consumos pois os valores ficam desiquilibrados.

Na minha opiniao sobe os valores de KH para 8,3 - 9,3 mantem os valores por ai e começas a ter consumos, logo os valores de calcio vão baixar.

Peço desculpa mas continuo a achar que se está a relativizar o método de balling a um manual da fauna marin com 6 paginas pensando que é só isso sem uma leitura correcta da forma como se formam os carbonatos de calcio.

"Não esquecer que a fauna marin quer vender produtos e sugere quantidades de produtos desajustadas e sem capacidade de disolução..."

Para concluir para mim o que aconteceu foi o seguinte, como a água do mar da nossa região tem os seguintes valores, CA 420. MG 1050 KH ente 5 e 6, tu percipitaste o kh mas mantiveste o calcio pois a água do mar tem bons níveis de calcio...

Queria-te tambem chamar a atenção do seguinte:

1º Só devemos fazer testes á agua 2 horas após as entradas dos produtos do método de balling.

2º A entrada dos produtos através da doseadora devem ser:
 1º Magnesio
 2º Calcio
 3º Bicarbonato de sodio

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ah Heitor... estavas a dizer para aguardar pelos comentários dos "expert's" e tu fazes o melhor comentário do tópico. Eh Eh  :Big Grin: 

Concordo em absoluto com o que tu dizes, e até queria destacar alguns dos teus pontos




> CA - 420- 430
> KH 8,3 - 9,3
> Mg - 1260 - 1350
> 
> Só assim tens consumos, logo sugiro o seguinte, como tens o KH 7,4 não estás a ter consumos pois os valores ficam desiquilibrados.


Exactamente! O pessoal quer ter bons crescimentos e quer ter o cálcio a 400 e tal, mas depois negligencia o valor do KH. Estes valores têm de estar em equilíbrio, senão há precipitações. Para se ter um valor de Ca na ordem dos 400 e tal tem de se ter o KH acima de 8. O mesmo se pode dizer ao contrário. 




> Peço desculpa mas continuo a achar que se está a relativizar o método de balling a um manual da fauna marin com 6 paginas pensando que é só isso sem uma leitura correcta da forma como se formam os carbonatos de calcio.


Outra vez... 100% de acordo. Para se perceber a relação entre cálcio e carbonatos, o melhor é ler os artigos do Randy Holmes Farley

Chemistry and the Aquarium

Chemistry And The Aquarium: How To Select A Calcium And Alkalinity Supplementation Scheme &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

A Simplified Guide to the Relationship Between Calcium, Alkalinity, Magnesium and pH by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

When Do Calcium and Alkalinity Demand Not Exactly Balance? by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com





> Para concluir para mim o que aconteceu foi o seguinte, como a água do mar da nossa região tem os seguintes valores, CA 420. MG 1050 KH ente 5 e 6, tu percipitaste o kh mas mantiveste o calcio pois a água do mar tem bons níveis de calcio...


Só não concordo com isto. Não tinha ideia da água do mar ter esses valores, nem sequer percebo o porquê disso acontecer, mas já é a 2ª vez que vejo alguém escrever isto. 
A primeira coisa que me ocorre é... serão os testes que estão errados? 
A 2ª é... será a salinidade que não está correcta? Imagina que estás a recolher água próxima do estuário de um rio, podes estar a recolher uma água com salinidade mais baixa e aí justificar-se-iam esses valores. 

Digo isto, até porque o Carlos Basaloco e o Carlos Mota estiveram numa loja alemã, de um químico, que fazia análises à água de um modo mais "profissional", com equipamento profissional, e eles contaram-me que o tipo disse qualquer coisa assim: "Não há melhor do que usar água natural do mar, é o mais parecido com a água dos recifes, especialmente vocês em Portugal que têm as correntes do Atlântico, ou seja a água é muito menos poluída do que aqui no Norte da Alemanha".

Paulo,




> Realmente o tempo nao tem sido muito, mas as correçoes que tenho feito nunca foram superiores a 5 ml e deixo sempre intervalo de uma semana a ver o efeito.


Desculpa então o meu comentário, tinha ficado com outra impressão.

Um abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ricardo, sempre usei agua do mar, recolhida na nazaré... 

Sempre obtive estes valores


KH entre 5 e 6
CA 420
MG entre 980 e 1060
Salinidade 1027


Penso que não se pode pensar que a agua do nosso mar tenha os mesmos valores da agua das caraibas pois o substracto não é igual, o nosso tipo de areia aqui é diferente do da zona dos corais...

Fiquem bem.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá!
> 
> Ricardo, sempre usei agua do mar, recolhida na nazaré... 
> 
> Sempre obtive estes valores
> 
> 
> KH entre 5 e 6
> CA 420
> ...


MAgnésio extremamente baixo...
que testes usam para o magnésio, em relação aos outros valores, estão proximo do normal no atlântico norte.

A verdade nunca testei o magnésio da água do nosso mar, e agora fiquei curioso.
Seawater: Composition

temos até uma salinidade maior que na alemanha...logo mais magnésio...
Estes vossos resultados deixaram-me curioso.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Acabei de testar água aqui da zona (cabo raso)...

KH - 6.8
CA - 380
MG - 1100

Sei que esxistem diferenças para a água de Sesimbra que  já a testei em tempos e tinha valores quase óptimos. Decedidamente tem a ver com a areia ou rocha daquela zona para apresentar água tão boa. Não é a toa que a maior parte do pessoal vai para lá mergulhar, e também não é por acaso que existe maior bio-diversidade por Sesibra e Troia em termos de organismos e seres marinhos.

----------


## António Vitor

> Acabei de testar água aqui da zona (cabo raso)...
> 
> KH - 6.8
> CA - 380
> MG - 1100
> 
> Sei que esxistem diferenças para a água de Sesimbra que  já a testei em tempos e tinha valores quase óptimos. Decedidamente tem a ver com a areia ou rocha daquela zona para apresentar água tão boa. Não é a toa que a maior parte do pessoal vai para lá mergulhar, e também não é por acaso que existe maior bio-diversidade por Sesibra e Troia em termos de organismos e seres marinhos.


muita água doce a diluir...
parece á primeira vista.
não são valores normais para a água do atlântico norte.Pelo que tenho lido em artigos.

Se calhar temos menos desses iões que o resto do atlântico...curioso...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Acabei de testar água aqui da zona (cabo raso)...
> 
> KH - 6.8
> CA - 380
> MG - 1100
> 
> Sei que esxistem diferenças para a água de Sesimbra que  já a testei em tempos e tinha valores quase óptimos. Decedidamente tem a ver com a areia ou rocha daquela zona para apresentar água tão boa. Não é a toa que a maior parte do pessoal vai para lá mergulhar, e também não é por acaso que existe maior bio-diversidade por Sesibra e Troia em termos de organismos e seres marinhos.


Olá Marco :Olá: 

Eu costumo ir à água em Sesimbra, e há cerca de 2/3 meses fiz testes. Os valores registados foram os seguintes:

SG: 1.029 (refractómetro Milwaukee)
KH: 8 dkh (Salifert)
Ca: 400 (Salifert)
Mg: 1250 (Salifert) 
NO3: n.d. (Salifert)
PO4: 0.04 (Hanna photometer HI93710)

----------

